# Bad day in the bunny barn



## alsea1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Today was barn clean up.
First thing I find is a nest box full of dead bunnies. Ten. Ugh.
Near as I can tell, the nest was not done well enough and the got cold.
I will have to check each nest more carefully.
Other than that all went well.  I got cages cleaned and trays dumped. Note to self. Don't procrastinate on dumping the trays. LOL
Ten. Ugh. What a loss.  
Well, I guess animal farming is tough sometimes.  
Rebred the ol girl and hope for better luck next time.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 23, 2013)

Don't ya just feel terrible when that happens!!!


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes I do!!
Especially since I could have prevented it.


----------



## TeamChaos (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh, dang. So sorry!


----------



## new2thecoop (Mar 24, 2013)

I lost 11 on Monday because they got cold.  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 24, 2013)

It is frustrating isn't it.
Eleven. wow. Nice litter size.
What breed may I ask


----------



## new2thecoop (Mar 24, 2013)

Californian doe, she was cross bred to a New Zealand white.  She had them on the wire, but it was her first time, so I'll give her one more chance.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 24, 2013)

she will prolly get right next time


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 24, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> Today was barn clean up.
> First thing I find is a nest box full of dead bunnies. Ten. Ugh.
> Near as I can tell, the nest was not done well enough and the got cold.
> I will have to check each nest more carefully.
> ...


Sorry to hear this  hope things are better this next time!


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Me too. thank you
Just when you think your getting good at this animal raising thing, mother nature smacks you right off your chair. LOL


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

*Sorry to hear about your buns. 

I've had a bad rabbit "6 months", lol. (And I've been breeding rabbits for YEARS with never a SINGLE loss)... it's all catching up with me now. 

We recently moved and I lost my very favorite two best does to a bobcat pulling them out of their cages. Also lost my very first rabbit ever to seizures; he was an old guy. Moved the whole rabbitry to a more secure location. Then lost all three of my first litters since moving due to the cold. Rebred everyone and then at 2 1/2 weeks old one of the mammas gets out of the cage somehow and is GONE. So now I am trying to wean 2 1/2 week old babies. There was 10 and I've only lost 3, it's been about a week now, so it's going pretty well so far.

I need to finish getting my up fencing, overhead shelter, and get them back up on their stands. 

Point of my story? Don't feel bad, it happens to the best of us!*


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah. When it rains it pours. But then the sun comes out


----------



## nawma (Mar 24, 2013)

So sorry to hear of everyone's losses. Guess that is part of raising animals that can't be completely controlled. I know I was discouraged after my rough start, but now my rabbitry has babies galore.


----------



## Citylife (Mar 26, 2013)

I have switched to wooden nest boxes in the winter time as they seem to say way warmer then the metal ones.
I had two years of learning the hard way and am finally getting winter right.  
Also, always remember........ a kit is not dead when it is cold.  It needs to be warm and not moving or breathing.  This lesson I did not learn till I lost god knows how many kits.
Since then, I have brought back 1/2 of the cold dead kits.  
Breeding like rabbits, I do believe is just a figure of speech.    LOLOL


----------

